

Ask HN: Where to host a personal blog? - bribri

I want to host a personal blog&#x2F;resume&#x2F;portfolio. Is the built in readership of blogging platforms like tumblr&#x2F;medium&#x2F;quora worth sacrificing some control over your blog? I have some web development experience so making and self hosting a blog isn&#x27;t a problem, but I have no idea how hard it is to promote a self hosted blog. Does anyone have any experience with discovery&#x2F;engagement of their self hosted blogs compared to blogs hosted on these platforms? (Perhaps someone who posts to both)
======
DLion
Why not gh-pages ? It's free and you can customize everything you want.
[https://pages.github.com/](https://pages.github.com/) I use it to store my
blog (made using jekyll)

~~~
kgtm
That could work. And lack of immediate post/design previews can be taken care
of with a simple Vagrant configuration to spin up a local Github Pages server
directly from the repo. Like so: [https://github.com/kappataumu/vagrant-up-
github-pages](https://github.com/kappataumu/vagrant-up-github-pages)

------
icpmacdo
I am setting one up right now for fun through digital ocean using following
this tutorial[1] using node JS

[http://howtonode.org/express-mongodb](http://howtonode.org/express-mongodb)

------
FlopV
I just use wordpress but if I wanted to get fancy and have something for the
public, rather than just my self and close friends I'd say github pages.

------
eatonphil
Bluehost is a really great host that isn't too expensive. It does all the
wordpress setup for you. I find it extremely convenient.

------
stevenspasbo
I use jekyll and github pages, it's a pretty simple/quick way to set up a
personal blog.

------
KhalPanda
I'd opt (well, I have...) for the cheapest Digital Ocean VPS running Ghost.
Works great.

~~~
eminkel
I've done the same, it's very smooth.

------
jordsmi
I enjoy jekyll on github pages.

